# Achat iPhone 7 au Japon



## LittleChief (20 Février 2017)

Bonjour, 

Je vais au Japon cette semaine et j'aimerais faire l'acquisition d'un iPhone 7 dans l'un des Apple Store de Tokyo. Néanmoins, le modèle japonais est spécifique à l'archipel. En effet, il embarque une puce particulière pour Apple Pay et semble embarquer une technologie GPS différente de ce que l'on a en Europe. 
Hormis ces éléments, je me posais une question relative à la compatibilité avec les réseaux français. Après avoir consulté la page de compatibilité réseau, l'iPhone 7 Japonais apparait comme étant CDMA. Ma question est la suivante: est-ce que le CDMA couvre le GSM ? En d'autres termes, est-ce que je serai en mesure de l'utiliser sur les réseaux européens ?

La seconde solution serait de prendre un 6S (les modèles vendus au Japon sont les mêmes qu'en France). 

Merci par avance !


----------



## LittleChief (21 Février 2017)

Un petit up


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (21 Février 2017)

Salut, d'après ce que je sait, CDMA n'a rien à voir avec GSM et n'est surtout pas compatible ! C'est un système américain. Il ne fonctionnera pas en France.


----------



## LittleChief (21 Février 2017)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. 
J'ai glané quelques infos sur internet qui indiquent que la version CDMA est la version la plus avantageuse étant donné qu'il couvrirait le GSM. Mais c'est sans doute pas le cas. 

Du coup, mieux vaut prendre un 6S, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (21 Février 2017)

Oui mais il me semble que tu ne puisse pas mettre une SIM GSM dans un téléphone CDMA et que même les fréquences ne sont pas compatible, tu auras juste une belle brique... après mes infos sont anciennes


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2017)

Est-ce toujours d'actualité ?

- http://www.macg.co/2010/07/quest-ce-quun-iphone-cdma-58514
- http://www.igen.fr/iphone/china-telecom-veut-un-iphone-4-cdma-avec-carte-sim-38102
- http://www.tomshardware.fr/articles/iphone-cdma,1-38629.html
- https://applophile.fr/iphone-gsm-ou-cdma-quelles-differences/
- http://fr.wikihow.com/débloquer-un-téléphone
- http://www.gowithboh.com/comment-utiliser-votre-mobile-cdma-gsm-sim_139054.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (22 Février 2017)

Donc, toujours pas compatibles ! CDMA ne fonctionne pas sur le réseau GSM et n'est donc pas compatible avec les réseaux Européens...


----------



## PDD (22 Février 2017)

Un article qui peut aider...
http://www.frandroid.com/marques/ap...importer-etats-unis-ne-racontez-nimporte-quoi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (22 Février 2017)

Et encore, dans cet article il ne parles que des modèles GSM... Je connais une personne qui est allé au Canada avec un GSM Nokia et la 3G ne fonctionnait pas, l'appareil n'était pas compatible avec les fréquences local. Elle a racheté le même modèle mais en version Canadienne et la, c'était impeccable pour la 3G.
Par contre, les iPhones GSM américain semble fonctionner en Europe, même en 3G.


----------



## LittleChief (22 Février 2017)

Je vous remercie tous pour ces réponses. C'est vraiment dommage de ne pas pouvoir prendre le 7 sachant la différence de prix avec la France. 

Du coup, est-ce que vous me confirmez bien que l'iPhone 6S modèle 1688 est bien compatible avec le réseau français ? Selon le site d'Apple, c'est la même version disponible au Japon et en France. 

Merci !


----------



## LittleChief (23 Février 2017)

Finalement il semblerait que le modèle japonais soit bien compatible avec le réseau GSM.
J'ai trouvé ces informations sur le site officiel d'Apple sur les versions FR et JP.

La version Japonaise, bien que CDMA, prend en charge le GSM.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (2 Mars 2017)

Le mieux c'est d'emmener ta SIM est de la tester dans un iPhone d'exposition la bas. Je pense que si tu leur demande ils seront d'accord


----------

